# Bailey - let's get rid of that log



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok - we're slakcers and we know it. That log has been in there since the blizzard two years ago. It would really be nice to not get out of my boat this year. I don't have a chainsaw, but I have an old dynamic line and plenty of gear for z-drags. I know someone out there has got a chainsaw. 

The Roberts Tunnel is still not giving it up, and the snow ain't that great....who's up for a hike in to Crossons and doing a little maintenance?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

you can borrow my saw for any cleaning..let me know 
Gary

[email protected]


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

I've got a chainsaw that was aquired from a fellow "buzzard" for just such an occasion, recently fixxed-up & tuned up. (Thanks Dave!)

I'm headed to Utah tomorrow and won't be back for a week or so, but after that..... The next available days for me are my days off, (MON-TUE) would be 18-19 APR and 25-26 APR. If no one else gets to it first, I'll head out there with you. I don't know where to hike in from at Crossons(?) , so let me know. 

Ed


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Hold on there boys, doesnt that log make you get out and run one of the most fun seal slides around, and probably one of the most fun moves on the run. I say leave it, it forces you into a move that is for sure worth running, and with the log gone theres no more need. Dont bother with the long hike and hours of wet cutting with the saw.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Yank it... That thing is going to cause a problem one day.

You gotta be kidding about that seal launch.

I would offer to join in the festivities, but a torn muscle in my abdomen is going to have me tied up for a bit.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I have plenty of ropes and hardwear to put to a good cause like this. Considering Bailey is very high on my list of runs to checkout this year. I am available the 2nd, and 3rd weekend of April.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

If I don't have to work or go to a gear swap I'd be willing to lend some muscle to the project.


----------



## SwannyKnif (Mar 26, 2005)

Caspian:

Just make sure that when you are on Bailey cutting out that log you don't do something stupid like drop your keys in the river--or leave them in the car. 

That would suck.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

I know you left your keys in my car - but when did you lose your keys in the river? Or is this a recent event you neglected to confess?

I was thinking about this weekend four years ago, do you remember - Boogie boarding at Jaws, Little River in the Smokies? How about my sweet line at The Elbow? Kamping with a "K", emphasis on the maple. Good times. But Maryville, TN...what the heck kind of town packs out a Shoney's on Easter Sunday?! Makes me wanna call the TVA hotline just hear "Noh-li-chuk-ee ayt Eymbreeveel ayt fahv ay aym..." I'm still wondering why you had a Perception sticker on your Glide...


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Caspian,

I'd be willing to help you next Sunday (4/3). I have a saw that will do that job. Send me a PM with your phone number if you are open that day.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

I will be in Oregon this weekend, but can do the next Saturday.

I studied the map a little bit and learned the following: Private property blocks access from the Open Space on the north side. On the south side, it's about a 2-2.5 mile hike in to the river from Eos Mill Road (this is a FR that branches left off of the put-in road). The topo shows a jeep trail all the way to Crossons (the old mining town on the river) but I know that the road has been closed since the fire. As a result, you have to hike in to the river, cross the bridge, and hike downstream (?) to the tree. Probably a total of 3-4 miles one way, and the jeep trail descends several hundred feet. This would be an all-day project. So, there's the full disclosure. I'm up for it, but just wanted everyone to know it's a trek. The advantage is we can carry a chainsaw and dispatch the tree much faster.

Having said that, I can do any weekend after this coming weekend.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Why don't you just put the saw in your boat?


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry must have been all the early morning easter drinking that added up to me posting that. That log should be taken care of for sure before it creates disaster. As for the seal launch, it can still be done.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Caspian, I can help next saturday. When and where should we meet?

Dave, is there enough water in there to float a boat right now? If so we can load up my stinger to haul gear in.

Danny


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Now that I hear how hard it is to get in there, I agree with Dave. Just tow a saw in the first time down this year. Whoever does it first should post it here on the buzz so no one carries a saw for no reason later. Is there anything else in there that needs cleaning? I don't remember anything unless you wanted to clean the left line on four falls, but I think you could only do that at low, non-boatable water.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

How about Bear Creek? Lower section could use some work, the run is a fun one early on.

Kent


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

I've thought about going to Bear creek a few times this winter to do some trimming, but worried about trespassing issues. Anyone know the status? Or if status is bad, what's the likeliehood of running into trouble?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

it would probably be best to paddle in with a saw. i can probably fit mine in the back of my boat and i know dave frank can. when it starts running we can paddle in and cut that bitch out. fuck the seal launch. bailey runs are notorious for being cold and getting out of the boat there sucks. 

nick


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

why are we so amped on this tree? it's good practice for a back deck roll. i've never gotten out of my boat there. just roll left or you'll hit rocks.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Danger, you have a fitting handle my friend. The roll-under is tempting, but ever wonder if something else may have lodged under the surface? 

Sounds like the general trend is to wait till the water is up and we can float rather than hike. I'll post again when the water comes up and we can put a crew together then. I have run Bailey as low as 145 but I doubt most folks are game till it's closer to 200.

Nick, what kind of saw do you have that fits in a boat? I boat with a folding Sierra saw, but that is more to cut a boat open to get a person out (never had to). I've thought about getting a Sven saw, as those seem like they would be pretty compact and effective on bigger wood.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Caspian,

I've got a Stihl with a 16" blade. So it can cut about a 32" tree given even time. It only weighs about 30Lbs. so it just stows in the back of my boat. The weight is good practice for self-support runs or should I ever add a few pounds from doing steroids to pump up my RBI. A hand saw would never get through that log I wouldn't even bother. I'd guess it's about 30" across.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Great - I'll make sure to contact you when the water comes up.

Back to what was said before about the wood in the third drop of Four Falls - I'd love to see that gone and have a new line open up, but I think we'd need the tunnel shut off completely to do that. It's also on private land, although I've me the owner and he is a very nice guy. He said he just doesn't want people leaving powerbar wrappers and foam on the banks. His primary peeve was actually people hiking in, fishing and hanging out on his land. I thanked him for his generousity towards kayakers - it would be nice if we could send folks like that a Christmas card from the boating community.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, since noone else is going to ask....which log? Are you guys referring to the log in the first drop of Four Falls? It's runnable with the log in, but yeah, potential nastiness there.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Just read the previous post, you guys talking about the wood in the last drop of four falls? I have first hand experience being pinned under that log and having to exit and fight my way through the tiny underwater passage of sticks, logs and fishing line.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

We're talking about the log in the class 2 paddle out, the one that spans the river about 10 inches off the surface.

How did you get over to the log in the 4th drop of Four Falls? I never even looked to see if there is enough water for a line over there. That's a nasty log, at least where it meets the house rock and the boof ledge.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Danger,

That's fine and all when you are sitting in that tupperware thingy but how about when you S-1 your shredder down there this year with me...

Give me a shout we need to get together for some spring skiing. I am also heading to fruita this weekend for some riding if you want to join.

Danny


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> Why don't you just put the saw in your boat?


Well, I'm back from a week+ in Utah and the next day I have off would be the 11th of April, a Monday. I'm for hiking in with someone who knows the good route.

I have the boatable saw that Dave referanced, so if anyone wants to do a "bump-n-grind" to the log after levels get higher than the present 30cfs, let me know.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

WE JUST SLID UNDER IT LAST YEAR, ON THE RIGHT SIDE.
WATCH YOUR ELBOW ON THE ROCKS.


----------

